# Gonna be harder to get ammo !



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

http://http://www.arizonadailyindependent.com/2013/11/03/last-primary-american-lead-smelter-closing/

Its only going to get tougher now guys !


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't open the page. What is it about?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.arizonadailyindependent.com/2013/11/03/last-primary-american-lead-smelter-closing/ I think this might work. EPA--- Evil or Good ?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Not really. I read something recently that none of the bullet makers use primary lead, they all use recycled lead. Most of the recycled stuff comes from old car batteries. I'll see if I can find the link and repost it.


Edit: found it. http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ter-closing-will-not-affect-ammunit/?page=all


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

It doesn't really effect anything.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Any change in supply will have some kind of impact:

http://www.shoshonenewspress.com/columns/article_0ed28fe4-52e6-11e3-8475-0019bb2963f4.html


----------

